
Warren Buffett: The three things I look for in a person - ghosh
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2013/05/warren-buffett-the-three-things-i-look-for-in-a-person/?utm_content=buffer5731b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
32faction
This is an interesting follow up to Mr. Graham's "Mean People Fail" essay. I
guess those mean people don't have the integrity to be nicer people as Mr.
Buffett explains.

